# GE Washer will not perform final spin



## joeycranston (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a model WBSR3140DAWW GE washing machine. The machine performs fine until the final spin cycle. Sometimes, the washer will pump out the rinse water and just sit until the timer expires without performing a final spin. At times, it does the final spin just fine; I estimate about 50/50. Based on other postings, I've checked and cleaned the pressure switch that indicates the water level in the tub. I do not believe this is the problem since the tubing and reservoir are clean. The pressure switch clicks during filling and emptying, so I do not believe this is the problem. To date, I have not checked the output of the switch with a multimeter (guess I should do that). What else can be the problem? I assume it must be the timer but wanted a second opinion before I spend the money. It seems to me that the washer is waiting for a relay to make so that it can engage the clutch to spin the basket but this is an anecdotal observation. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

it could be the timer but sounds like the lid sw,for whatever reason, is erratic. the pump is not fed through this sw[must empty water before it will spin though].


----------



## joeycranston (Dec 27, 2009)

A faulty lid switch would not allow the washer to agitate. Since I have not had any issues with the agitation step, it makes no sense to suspect the lid switch.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

IF this unit has the mechanical rotating timer, AND is at least four years old, I would put my monies on the timer having a problem. Depending on how mechanically inclined you are, I would, and have done my own, take the timer out for a good inspection. You may just find some little thing wrong in there. Good Luck, David


----------



## chard (Feb 3, 2009)

joeycranston said:


> I have a model WBSR3140DAWW GE washing machine. The machine performs fine until the final spin cycle. Sometimes, the washer will pump out the rinse water and just sit until the timer expires without performing a final spin. At times, it does the final spin just fine; I estimate about 50/50. Based on other postings, I've checked and cleaned the pressure switch that indicates the water level in the tub. I do not believe this is the problem since the tubing and reservoir are clean. The pressure switch clicks during filling and emptying, so I do not believe this is the problem. To date, I have not checked the output of the switch with a multimeter (guess I should do that). What else can be the problem? I assume it must be the timer but wanted a second opinion before I spend the money. It seems to me that the washer is waiting for a relay to make so that it can engage the clutch to spin the basket but this is an anecdotal observation. Thanks for any help.


If you jiggle the timer knob you may find the washer will try to spin. Sounds like a timer issue since it works fine till the last cycle.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Jacques said:


> it could be the timer but sounds like the lid sw,for whatever reason, is erratic. the pump is not fed through this sw[must empty water before it will spin though].


 
Hmm, I would bypass the lid switch just to make sure. Been a few years, and I am thinking I have come across some that would not pump or agitate with a bad switch, but it seems mmost would do it all except spin with a bad lid switch.

Might check for burned points on the timer and check the motor switch at the motor itslef.

If it is a fact that the water has to drainon an Amana before it will spin, check the pump for blockage. Is an electric pump?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

It does seem that the lid switch is working. Check the belt if belt driven? Check the coupler if direct drive? Definitely check the timer for burned/blackened contacts.


----------

